# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ما بين اللحظة والتانية بقلم .. د/ آمال كحيل

## د / آمال كحيل

*ما بين اللحظة والتانية
أمور ياما بتتغيَّر
في يوم الدنيا تضحكلك
وتلقى وشها منوَّر
تمد إيديك لها وتفرح
وتنسى الهم وتكركر
ويوم تغضب ، أو تكشر
بتتلجم ، وتتحيَّر
وتنزل دمعة من عينك
على خدودك ، وتتحسَّر
على الماضي وعلى الحاضر
وبينهم لحظة مش أكتر
على بكرة اللي خايف إنه يتأخر
عشان جايز 
هايهديك عود أمل أخضر
وحلم جديد على جناحه
تطير والحزن يتبخر
ما بين اللحظة والتانية
نلاقي الدنيا شاغلانا
تبان لينا بميت منظر
بتلبس توب وتقلع توب
بهندامها بتتمخطر
وإحنا يا دوب 
على دروبها 
بنجري وراها نتعتَّر
وادينا بنمشي خطاوينا
في سكتها
ومين يقدر ؟
يزهَّر لون ليالينا ؟
ويزرع ضحكة في عنينا ؟
أو يغيَّر
طريق مرسوم لِِها ولينا
عشان إيه نلوم زمن غرَّر
بأحلامنا وأمانينا ؟
وليه بنصدَّق الأوهام
وفاكرين إنه بايدينا
نعيش أكتر
وليه ننكر؟
بإن المشهد مكرَّر
ولو متنا خبر موتنا
لا هايقدِّم ولا يأخَّر
قدر مكتوب ومتسَطر
يا ريت لو إننا بنعذر
أو نقدَّر
عالم مسكين فيه الإنسان
تملي سجين حزين حيران
ما بين قضبان من المرمر
ما عمرُه ف يوم 
من الأوهام هايتحرَّر
وإيه يا صاحبي أيامنا لو تفكَّر
أكيد صفحات بنملاها بأحلامنا
عشان تكبر
بندفن فيها أحزانَّا وبنصوَّر 
وشوشنا وهيَّه تتلوِّن 
بمِليون لون
وعارفينها وشايفينها
وراسمينها وعايشينها
وليه نهرب ؟
وليه للحق نتنكَّر ؟
دي مهما تكون طبيعة الكون
ماهوش ممكن
في يوم نرتاح ونطمن
ومهما نداري أحزانَّا 
أو نخبي ، دموع العين
راح تخونا وهاتعبَّر
ورعشة ضعف جوانا 
راح تفسَّر
حقيقة عجز في نفوسنا بيتبلوَر
وخوف ساكن في شريانَّا
وألم أكبر
ورا النظرة بيتخفى
وورا البسمة بيتستَّر
وغربة جوه أرواحنا
وإحساس بالأسى يمَرمَر
بيسرَق فرح دنيانا
بيقتل فينا أشواقنا
نبصِّ نلاقي زرعتنا
على رصيف الألم تِصْفرّ
وبنحاول ساعات ننسى
فننسى ونرجع نفكَّر
ونرجع تاني وندوَّر
على المعنى اللي تاه منا
وموش راجع
على حروفنا وعلى صوتنا
اللي مش طالع
نلاقي الرد في سكوتنا
ووسط الحيرة بتفوتنا
حاجات ياما ونستخسَر
على غيمة
بقِت متكتِّفة بخوفنا
وعِجزتْ إنَّها تمَطر
على نبع الصفا ووجدان
بملح دموعنا مِتعفر
وآه يا صاحبي تتصوَّر
ما بين اللحظة والتانية 
أمور خافية لنا بتظهر
وزي ما فيه قلوب قاسية 
كمان هاتلاقي في الدنيا
قلوب صافية بتتأثر
ما زالت فيها نزعة خير
تقاوم بيها نزعة شر
فما تخليش 
همومك تسكُن ف قلبك 
ولو تقدَر فما تخبيش 
دموعك جوه في عيونك لتتحجَّر
وأرجوك إنك تفكَّر
بأن حياتنا ضربة حظ مش أكتر
يا مرة تخيب وأحلامنا
بلحظة ف إيدنا تتكسَّر
يا مرة تصيب ونلقاها
في وسط الضلمة بتنوَّر
وإيه الدنيا غير صورة ؟
وريشة تخُط فيها رتوش
بتتشكِّل وتبقى وشوش
بتتلاقى ، وتتعانق
وبتودَّع ، وبتفارق
بإحساس طاهر وصادق 
فلِيه نبكي على جراحنا ؟
وليه نكدِب على ارواحنا ؟
وليه نزعل ونتضايق ؟
ده شيء مكتوب ومتقدَّر

بقلم
د / آمال كحيل

*

----------


## سـلـوى

*الغالية
ماما امال
صاحبة القلم المبدع
كم اسعدنى تواجدك هنا
و اسعدنى اكتر ان اقرأ لكى هذة الكلمات الرائعة
كالعادة

ربنا يحفظك دائما

تقديرى و حبى الدائم*

----------


## sayedattia

وإيه الدنيا غير صورة ؟
وريشة تخُط فيها رتوش
بتتشكِّل وتبقى وشوش
بتتلاقى ، وتتعانق
وبتودَّع ، وبتفارق
بإحساس طاهر وصادق 
فلِيه نبكي على جراحنا ؟
وليه نكدِب على ارواحنا ؟
وليه نزعل ونتضايق ؟
ده شيء مكتوب 
ومتقدَّر
*الأستاذة الفاضلة / د. آمال كحيل*
*قصيدة رائعة ..كلماتها منتقاة بعناية فائقة ... معانيها نابضة بالحياة ... فتصل الي*
*القلوب بسهولة ويسر... فشكراً لإبداعك ... وفي إنتظار المزيد والجديد*
*وتقبلي تحيتي ومودتي*

 :f2:  
*سيـــــد عطيـــــــــــــه*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الله الله 
لا اقدر ان اقول غير ذلك 
لا تحرمنا من ابداعتك 
مشكور اختى امل

----------


## وفاء كحيل

وحلوة الدنيا لو تصافت
قلوب في الحب واتنادت
ما هو ياما كتير بنتعذب
دنيانا واخدنا وبنبعد
عن الطيبة 
وجمال القلب بيموت
من الغيبة
ما هو لزما نصفي قلوبنا
ونقرب

وفاء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أمال ياتوأمتي
خالص شكري لرائعتك وتواصل مني بطريقتي الخاصة 

أسعدك الله 
فائق تقديري

وفاء

----------


## النمر الاسود

> *
> ما بين اللحظة والتانية
> نلاقي الدنيا شاغلانا
> تبان لينا بميت منظر
> بتلبس توب وتقلع توب
> بهندامها بتتمخطر
> وإحنا يا دوب 
> على دروبها 
> بنجري وراها نتعتَّر
> ...


*الله على كلماتك الصادقة والواعية جدا يا دكتورة امال
صورتى حالنا مع الدنيا وتوهتنا فيها ..
واستنيتك لاخر القصيدة عشان اوصل لحل .... وفعلا جبتى افضل حل
دة شئ مكتوب ومتقدر
ان شاء الله ننسى الجراح ويفضل عندنا ايمان بقضاء الله

اسجل اعجابى الشديد بكلماتك وبقلمك
تحياتى العطرة لشخصك الكريم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اختى الغاليه د. امال :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

لا يسعنى الان الا ان ارحب بك هنا فى ابناء

وقد سبق لى واستمتعت بتلك الرائعه  من قبل

كما يمتعنى دائما نزف قلمك الثرى سواء فى العامى او الفصحى

تقبلى دوما خالص احترامى وتقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## بنت مصر

حقيقي حضرتك مبدعة مبدعة مبدعة
حاولت اقتبس جزء من القصيدة 
وجدتني أظلم باقي الابيات لانها كلها اروع

الاستاذة الرائعة د. امال كحيل .. دام قلمك شامخا في سماء الابداع


بسنت

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *الغالية*
> *ماما امال*
> *صاحبة القلم المبدع*
> *كم اسعدنى تواجدك هنا*
> *و اسعدنى اكتر ان اقرأ لكى هذة الكلمات الرائعة*
> *كالعادة*
> 
> *ربنا يحفظك دائما*
> 
> *تقديرى و حبى الدائم*


 
*ابنتي الحبيبة / سلوى*
*تحية وتقدير*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي* 
*على مرورك الغالي وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة*
*لا حرمني الله منك غاليتي* *ولا من تواجدك العطر*
*مع أرق التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل الود والحب*
** 
*آمال*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

د . آمال ......
لقد انفصم عقلى لدقائق عن عالم الواقع لكى أعيش بين كلمات إبداعك ... و لما عدت مرة أخرى إلى واقعى وجدت كلماتك هى الواقع المعاش و الآمال المرجوة .. كلمات نابضة بالإحساس فياضة بالحياة , مليئة بنظرات الحكمة .
دمت و دام إبداعك..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> وإيه الدنيا غير صورة ؟
> وريشة تخُط فيها رتوش
> بتتشكِّل وتبقى وشوش
> بتتلاقى ، وتتعانق
> وبتودَّع ، وبتفارق
> بإحساس طاهر وصادق 
> فلِيه نبكي على جراحنا ؟
> وليه نكدِب على ارواحنا ؟
> وليه نزعل ونتضايق ؟
> ...


 
*أخي الفاضل الأستاذ / سيد عطية*
*تحية وتقدير*
*إطلالة محملة بشذى الورد والياسمين*
*فما أسعدني حقاً بتواجدك الكريم*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على إطرائك العذب الجميل*
*لا حرمني الله منك* *وأسعد أوقاتك بكل خير*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل الود*
*آمال*

----------


## ابن البلد

بصراحة بعد كل الكلام اللي أتقال معنديش حاجه أقولها  :f:

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> الله الله 
> لا اقدر ان اقول غير ذلك 
> لا تحرمنا من ابداعتك 
> مشكور اختى امل


 
*بل أسمى آيات شكري وامتناني* 
*لمروركم الكريم الذي ضمخ صفحتي بالطيب*
*لا حرمني الله تواجدكم الغالي*
*مع عاطرالتحايا وأطيب المنلى*
*ودمتم بكل الود*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اختى الغاليه د. امال   
> 
> لا يسعنى الان الا ان ارحب بك هنا فى ابناء
> 
> وقد سبق لى واستمتعت بتلك الرائعه من قبل
> 
> ...


 

*أخي الغالي الشاعر المبدع / محمد سعيد*
*شكر من القلب وألف ألف تحية وتقدير*
*ما أسعدني بترحيبك الكريم وبلفتتك الطيبة التي تعكس نقاء قلبك* 
*أشكرك بلا حدود لتشريفك صفحتي المتواضعة ولإطرائك العذب الجميل*
*لا حرمني الله منك وأسعد قلبك في الدارين*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> وحلوة الدنيا لو تصافت
> قلوب في الحب واتنادت
> ما هو ياما كتير بنتعذب
> دنيانا واخدنا وبنبعد
> عن الطيبة 
> وجمال القلب بيموت
> من الغيبة
> ما هو لزما نصفي قلوبنا
> ونقرب
> ...


*أختي الحبيبة / وفاء*
*ما أسعدني بمرورك الكريم وبتواصلك العذب الجميل*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على كلماتك الرقيقة* 
*لا حرمني الله تواجدك العطر يا عنوان الرقة والوفاء*
*مع خالص احترامي وتقديري*
*ودمت بكل الود والحب*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *الله على كلماتك الصادقة والواعية جدا يا دكتورة امال*
> *صورتى حالنا مع الدنيا وتوهتنا فيها ..*
> *واستنيتك لاخر القصيدة عشان اوصل لحل .... وفعلا جبتى افضل حل*
> *دة شئ مكتوب ومتقدر*
> *ان شاء الله ننسى الجراح ويفضل عندنا ايمان بقضاء الله*
> 
> *اسجل اعجابى الشديد بكلماتك وبقلمك*
> *تحياتى العطرة لشخصك الكريم*


 
*أخي الفاضل / النمر الأسود*
*تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير*
*حضور ولا أروع ومداخلة ولا أرقى* 
*سعادتي لا توصف لمرورك الكريم ولكلماتك الرقيقة*
*أشكرك من صميم قلبي على تذييلك صفحتي بتوقيعك الغالي*
*ووالله إن شهادتك سيدي وسام فخر أعتز به ما حييت الدهر*
*أسعد الله قلبك في الدارين ولا حرمني منك*
* خالص احترامي وتقديري العميقين*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب الدعاء*
*ودمت بكل الود* 
** 
*آمال*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*على الماضي وعلى الحاضر
وبينهم لحظة مش أكتر*

*الأخت الفاضله الدكتوره أمال
على الرغم من كوني عضو حديث في القاعه 
إلا أني أسمح لنفسي بأن أكون من زُمرة المرحبين
فأهلاً بك وأهلاً بقلمك الجميل
وشكراً لك على تلك القصيده التي تحدثت فيها فقط حول اللحظه
فكانت بهذا الجمال
فماذا لو كان محور قصيدتك سنه؟
ولقد إقتبست بيتين فقط في أول المداخله كونك قد لامست بهم لب الحكايه
فأقتحموني إقتحاماً وجعلوني أشعر وكأني معرض للتُغير تماماً في لحظه

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## sala7

أستاذتنا الفاضلة / وفاء

 عزف منفرد على أوتار الروح يمس شغاف القلوب لصدقه وسلاسته وعمق احساسه

 سلمت يمينك أيتها المبدعة .

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> حقيقي حضرتك مبدعة مبدعة مبدعة
> حاولت اقتبس جزء من القصيدة 
> وجدتني أظلم باقي الابيات لانها كلها اروع
> 
> الاستاذة الرائعة د. امال كحيل .. دام قلمك شامخا في سماء الابداع
> 
> 
> بسنت


 
*أختي الحبيبة / بسنت*
*شرفت صفحتي المتواضعة بمرورك العطر*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على كلماتك الرقيقة* 
*وعلى إطرائك العذب الجميل*
*دمت لي غاليتي بكل الود* 
*وأسعد الله قلبك في الدارين ولا حرمني منك*
*مع خالص احترامي وتقديري*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> د . آمال ......
> لقد انفصم عقلى لدقائق عن عالم الواقع لكى أعيش بين كلمات إبداعك ... و لما عدت مرة أخرى إلى واقعى وجدت كلماتك هى الواقع المعاش و الآمال المرجوة .. كلمات نابضة بالإحساس فياضة بالحياة , مليئة بنظرات الحكمة .
> دمت و دام إبداعك..
> مصطفى سلام


 
*أخي الفاضل الأستاذ / مصطفى سلام*
*تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على مرورك الغالي*
*وعلى مداخلتك الراقية*
*لا حرمني الله منك سيدي* *وأسعد قلبك في الدارين*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل الود*
** 
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> بصراحة بعد كل الكلام اللي أتقال معنديش حاجه أقولها


 
*سيدي الفاضل*
*بل قلت الكثير الكثير في كلمات موجزة* 
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على مرورك بكلماتي المتواضعة*
*ودمت بكل الود*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> *على الماضي وعلى الحاضر*
> *وبينهم لحظة مش أكتر*
> 
> 
> *الأخت الفاضله الدكتوره أمال*
> *على الرغم من كوني عضو حديث في القاعه* 
> *إلا أني أسمح لنفسي بأن أكون من زُمرة المرحبين*
> *فأهلاً بك وأهلاً بقلمك الجميل*
> *وشكراً لك على تلك القصيده التي تحدثت فيها فقط حول اللحظه*
> ...


 
 
*أخي الفاضل الأستاذ / عصام علم الدين*
*تحية وتقدير*
*أشكرك من كل قلبي على ترحيبك الجميل*
*وعلى مداخلتك الرائعة القيمة والتي تنم عن مقدرة فائقة*
*على الغوص في عمق الفكرة واستجلاء المضمون من بين السطور*
*كل شيء أخي قابل للتغيير إلا حقيقة التغير*
*وما حياتنا إلا لحظتين لحظة الميلاد ولحظة الموت* 
*وما بينهما إن هو إلا جري محموم إلى بداية النهاية*
*والحياة هي الجسر الذي نعبره إلى الآخرة*
*أحسن الله ختامنا وغفر لنا*
*أكرر شكري العميق لك على مرورك الكريم*
*الذي ضمخ صفحتي المتواضعة بالطيب*
*وتفضل بقيول خالص احترامي وتقديري*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل الود*
*آمال*

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> أستاذتنا الفاضلة / وفاء
> 
> عزف منفرد على أوتار الروح يمس شغاف القلوب لصدقه وسلاسته وعمق احساسه
> 
> سلمت يمينك أيتها المبدعة .


 
*أشكرك أخي الفاضل / صلاح*
*على مرورك الأكثر من رائع*
* مداخلتك الراقية بعثت السرور إلى نفسي*
*وشهادتك وسام شرف أعتز به ما حييت الدهر*
*شكرًا لإطرائك العذب الجميل*
*لا حرمني الله منك ولا من تواجدك الكريم*
*لك خالص احترامي وتقديري*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*ودمت بكل الود*
*آمال*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> *ما بين اللحظة والتانية
> أمور ياما بتتغيَّر
> في يوم الدنيا تضحكلك
> وتلقى وشها منوَّر
> تمد إيديك لها وتفرح
> وتنسى الهم وتكركر
> ويوم تغضب ، أو تكشر
> بتتلجم ، وتتحيَّر
> وتنزل دمعة من عينك
> ...



أختي الغالية / أمال
هكذا هي الحياة مركب تتقلب لنا وعلينا 
ما بايدينا سوى الصبر والمواجهة
والإستعانة بالله على قضاء حوائجنا
فما أحوجنا إليه ونحن نرى الأحزان تتكالب علينا وما أحوجنا إليه عندما نصدم بأصدقائنا أو يرحل عنا أهلنا واحبابنا 
أختاه
لقد كفيت الكيل وأجزلت عطاءك بكلماتك الأكثر من رائعة
لا حرمني الله منك يا غالية قلبا ينبض بالحب لكل الناس


وفاء

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> أختي الغالية / أمال
> هكذا هي الحياة مركب تتقلب لنا وعلينا 
> ما بايدينا سوى الصبر والمواجهة
> والإستعانة بالله على قضاء حوائجنا
> فما أحوجنا إليه ونحن نرى الأحزان تتكالب علينا وما أحوجنا إليه عندما نصدم بأصدقائنا أو يرحل عنا أهلنا واحبابنا 
> أختاه
> لقد كفيت الكيل وأجزلت عطاءك بكلماتك الأكثر من رائعة
> لا حرمني الله منك يا غالية قلبا ينبض بالحب لكل الناس
> وفاء


 



*أختي الحبيبة / وفاء*
*تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير
تتحفينني دومًا بكلمات مديح ربما لا أستحقها
ولكنه كرم أخلاقك ورقة مشاعرك 
أشكرك من كل قلبي على مرورك الغالي 
بصفحتي المتواضعة وعلى مداخلتك الراقية*
*كما أشكرك بلا حدود لتذييلك إياها 
بتوقيعك الكريم
لك خالص احترامي وتقديري
مع عاطر التحية وأصدق الود
ودمت بخير
آمال*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

::  
وثار خاطرى 
لقيت الشمس مشرقة ف سطرى
بتغسل  م الهموم شعرى
وتغزل من شعاعها تيجان
وكات غايبة بئالها زمان
وقام شعرى
وراح  شاعر
ودربى كله كان واعر
بتقتلنى ساعات الكلمة فى مشاعر
وطول عمري وانا ماشى تبع امرى 
وطول عمر الشوك فرشتي ودربي
وانا ماشى بيجرح جوة فى قلبى
ومابيرحم ضمير انسان
 ::  
كلامك احلا م السكر
حروفك مسك وعنبر
ماسات وياقوت .. لا د اكتر
دوا نحطه ع الجراح تدبل
د.فوزى ابودنيا
 ::

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> وثار خاطرى 
> لقيت الشمس مشرقة ف سطرى
> بتغسل م الهموم شعرى
> وتغزل من شعاعها تيجان
> وكات غايبة بئالها زمان
> وقام شعرى
> وراح شاعر
> ودربى كله كان واعر
> بتقتلنى ساعات الكلمة فى مشاعر
> ...


 
 
*أخي الفاضل الشاعر الرائع الدكتور / فوزي أبو دنيا*

*تحية وتقدير كما يليق بشخصك القدير*

*ما أسعدني بتواجدك العطر الذي أثرى صفحتي المتواضعة* 

*بألق حروفك وعذب مفرداتك ورقة حسك وعمق مداخلاتك
**
**أشكرك من كل قلبي على جميل إطرائك* 

*وعلى هذه اللآلئ النفيسة التي نثرتها ها هنا 
**
**لا حرمني الله منك وأسعد قلبك في الدارين* 

*مع خالص احترامي وتقديري
**
**آمال
*

----------


## صلاح كحيل

جميل  جدا جدا 
اتمن لكى المزيد والمزيد 

نعم لقد ادهشتينى ومتعتينى 
انا اقراء ابياتك الجميلة لكى اذكر كل الماضى 

شكرا يا امل 

انا صلاح كحيل من ليبيا طرابلس

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

> جميل جدا جدا 
> 
> اتمنى لك  المزيد والمزيد 
> 
> نعم لقد ادهشتينى ومتعتينى 
> 
> انا اقراء ابياتك الجميلة لكى اذكر كل الماضى 
> 
> شكرا يا امل 
> ...


 


*أخي العزيز / صلاح كحيل*

*تحية وتقدير* 

*أشكرك من كل قلبي على مرورك الغالي* 

*وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة* 

*وعلى إطرائك العذب الجميل*

*كما أسعدني جدًا تعريفك الكريم لي بشخصك القدير*

*مرحبًا بك ألف أخي صلاح* 

** 

*لا حرمني الله منك ولا من إطلالتك الرائعة*

*وأسعد قلبك في الدارين*

*مع عاطر التحية وأطيب المنى*

*آمال*

----------

